# Teaser - Open Louvers for the Cylon Raider



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Like the title says - I've completed basic design of louvers for the new Cylon Raider kit. Now I'll get to layout out the fret and designing the clear window portions to fit inside. (Release date and price won't be known 'til I finish those, but I shouldn't expect that it will be later than Monday or Tuesday.)

These will work with any of the cockpit inserts and will really show off your work without the rounded corners and molded in ribs that a vacuformed copy of the kit part have. (Of course, you don't need a cockpit to add this.)

I was kind of surprised at the problems I had getting the angles just right. Though I suppose I shouldn't have been, considering that the kit piece has some issues as well.

Anyway, enough of all that ... Here's a shot of my final cardstock prototype ...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Shiny.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Very cool!


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Aaaah Man...
Am I going to have to buy a second Raider model now?
(Checks the contents of wallet).


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

That looks sweet! Even for a mockup!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> Aaaah Man...
> Am I going to have to buy a second Raider model now?
> (Checks the contents of wallet).


Just tease the original kit part off


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Very nice. Adds realism.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

We should have no problem defeating the Cylons... our Scotch tape technology is light years beyond theirs! 

Looks very nice!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

edge10 said:


> We should have no problem defeating the Cylons... our Scotch tape technology is light years beyond theirs!


BWAHAHAHAHAH!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

edge10 said:


> We should have no problem defeating the Cylons... our Scotch tape technology is light years beyond theirs!
> 
> Looks very nice!


LOL! (And thanks.)


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Here is the fret layout ...


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Now that looks so COOL!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Great.

I'm glad you got around to this.


----------

